# Bad doggie daycare experience...what would you have done?



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I had to go out of town on a business trip yesterday so I decided to drop Bailey off at doggie daycare before I got on the road. I had asked my mom to pick him up in the evening and watch him until I got home today….and thought that it would be nice if he got some energy out at daycare so he’d be easier for my mom to manage. 

So…I went to the daycare in the morning and had the most frustrating experience ever!!! This is a daycare I had VERY carefully picked, after visiting many, and Bailey has gone there a couple of times before. When I got there this time, the two women that were there barely looked up to acknowledge us. After I said hello, one lady just got up from behind the desk and took Bailey from me. They had a big pen up with about 8 small/medium dogs in it. She went to plop Bailey over the wall of the pen…..which I was shocked at because I thought she would GO IN and introduce him slowly to make sure it goes okay. She must have seen the look on my face because then she went in and opened the gate to the pen to walk in and put Bailey down (and looked annoyed the whole time). One of the dogs was being SO pushy with Bailey. He kept pinning him to the ground, growling at him and just getting in his face…poor Bailey would try walking away and see other dogs but this dog would NOT leave him alone and was being so rude. I kept quiet for a couple of minutes to let her handle it and mediate Bailey’s introduction to the group. The lady just stood there and sprayed the other dog with a water bottle and then walked away.….. finally I had had enough. The other dog was just not being nice at all. I said to the lady, “I’m sorry, I’m not really comfortable with this”…and pointed to the other dog harassing Bailey. The lady gave me the dirtiest look and said, “Um…okay.” And did nothing. I said, again, “Sorry, but is there any way you could do something about this?” She rudely said, “You’re going to have to wait,” then walked away for a couple of minutes. She then took Bailey and set up another pen for him, and put him in there by himself….without saying a word to me. Then I asked, “If you could please watch them and try to reintroduce him to the group later, that would be great.” I mean what is the point of him sitting in a pen alone at daycare…he can do that at home. She was SO rude!!!! I apologized for inconveniencing her and then left. If I didn’t have to get to work, I would have just taken Bailey back home. I was SO upset about this all day. My family thought I was completely overreacting. Am I?? What would you have said/done?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Adding some new pictures of my little guy....just for fun :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You definitely did not overreact. It sounds like the staff member was incredibly rude & uncaring. I'm not sure they should have to "introduce" each dog every time you or others come in, but when the other dog was being pushy, they should have intervened...and NOT with a squirt bottle. If I took my two to daycare and found out they were squirting them with water without my permission, I would be suing them. It can damage the dog as far as fear, aggression, etc.

I would ask the owner of the daycare to contact you to discuss this matter. They may be unaware of the way things are being ran there. I wouldn't take Bailey back, that's for sure.

I worked briefly at a dog daycare/boarding facility a few hours a week and after working there I knew I'd never take my dogs to a daycare. The employees were cruel to the dogs, and "behind the scenes" it was not very clean or organized. During a 2hour period daily, all of the lights would get turned off for a "dog nap time" and it would be pitch black (I would be working sometimes during this, and I couldn't see 1 foot in front of me without a flashlight). Naturally, dogs would bark, and an employee would scream & yell at them to "shut up"...and I mean in a REALLY mean tone. It scared ME.

Pet owners are led to believe that dog daycares are like child daycares, but all they essentially are, are glorified kennels. They don't take your dogs out potty, so they go on the floor inside, employees do not seem to interact much with them, etc.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

He is so cute. I would have been ticked off too. You are paying for a service and they should know what they are doing. I would talk to the owner or manager and tell them how Bailey was treated. How very disappointing.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

#1 Bailey is the cutest little guy ever - 

Oh my, oh my, oh my - I would have sprayed that witch (and I do mean it with the letter that comes after the letter a) with the bottle myself - shame on her for having anything at all to do with animals!

You did what you had to do - it’s funny how our gut-feelings are usually right - hopefully sweet Bailey will never have to go back there again.

You poor gal, you have been, and continue to go through so much - things will work out, they really will.

Regards,

Allie


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> You definitely did not overreact. It sounds like the staff member was incredibly rude & uncaring. I'm not sure they should have to "introduce" each dog every time you or others come in, but when the other dog was being pushy, they should have intervened...and NOT with a squirt bottle. If I took my two to daycare and found out they were squirting them with water without my permission, I would be suing them. It can damage the dog as far as fear, aggression, etc.
> 
> I would ask the owner of the daycare to contact you to discuss this matter. They may be unaware of the way things are being ran there. I wouldn't take Bailey back, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, Lisa! Great to hear from someone who has worked at one of these places. I was horrified at what you said goes on "behind the scenes"...although I really shouldn't be because I worked at a daycare (for kids) when I was in high school...and after that experience, I would be hesitant to leave my future kids at daycare. 

Also the reason why I expected the lady to introduce Bailey to the group is because they were all running around in a playpen with high "walls"...if she just dropped him in there over the wall and a fight were to happen, it would definitely take her a while to get inside the pen. Also, these were all new dogs Bailey had never met before, and some of them were bigger. So it made me nervous to think no one would be in that space to "chaperone" the introduction. I guess I am way too overprotective when it comes to him!  

People always tell me I am SUCH a protective (read: crazy) pet-parent that they can only imagine how I would be when I have kids!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> He is so cute. I would have been ticked off too. You are paying for a service and they should know what they are doing. I would talk to the owner or manager and tell them how Bailey was treated. How very disappointing.


Thanks Pammy! Good to know you would feel the same way. I think I will be calling the manager tomorrow for sure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aawwww I love those piccies,he's such a fluffy cutie pie...
That's why I fear using anyone other than our vet for boarding,it's not as fancy as the doggie day cares I've seen but I know they're safe and well cared for. I'da B- slapped her....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> #1 Bailey is the cutest little guy ever -
> 
> Oh my, oh my, oh my - I would have sprayed that witch (and I do mean it with the letter that comes after the letter a) with the bottle myself - shame on her for having anything at all to do with animals!
> 
> ...



Thanks Allie! No, Bailey will absolutely not be going back there! It's disappointing because I looked at so many places and thought this was the best one...and I actually have to drive half an hour out of my way to get there but I did it because I thought Bailey needed the playtime with other dogs. I guess I'll start my search again or just scrap the daycare thing all together and just join some doggie meetup groups. 

I also was very mad about the spray bottle...they better not have sprayed my baby!!! 

Thank you for your support!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Aawwww I love those piccies,he's such a fluffy cutie pie...
> That's why I fear using anyone other than our vet for boarding,it's not as fancy as the doggie day cares I've seen but I know they're safe and well cared for. I'da B- slapped her....


Well Captian,

You took the words right out of my mouth! Thank you!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Honestly, I would have said nevermind, picked him up and left. If they were that crappy about it while you wre there, I'd be terrified of what they'd be like once you left. I would never leave him there again. And I would complain to the owner and tell them why you will never be back.

I LOVED the new pics - he is adorable!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do not think you were overreacting. I guess I would have asked for the owner/manager. I don't think they introduce dogs coming in, but they should monitor them closely. At our day care in my area we can watch them from a computer at home or the office. It is a web cam...find out if they have one. I would probably just use a different one though.

Your Bailey is...ADORABLE!!:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It is strange that they keep all the dogs in a pen and just keep putting more in there.
Wouldn't the dogs feel better meeting each other in a larger space?
They'd have room to get away if they wanted.
But for her to place your dog right in the face of another dog who was growling, isn't that just asking for problems? Yeesh! 
I can see why you didn't care for the place.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, the pics are so cute! That first pic....Bailey is just saying to me, "come, Auntie Suzi, come play wif me, throw my ball!" Awwww, he has such an adorable face and expressive eyes!! :wub:

Well, that is just awful, how unprofessional of her. She should be fired. Yes, I would contact the owner and complain. I would also let the owner know that you will be letting others know exactly what happened.





LJSquishy said:


> You definitely did not overreact. It sounds like the staff member was incredibly rude & uncaring. I'm not sure they should have to "introduce" each dog every time you or others come in, but when the other dog was being pushy, they should have intervened...and NOT with a squirt bottle. If I took my two to daycare and found out they were squirting them with water without my permission, I would be suing them. It can damage the dog as far as fear, aggression, etc.
> 
> I would ask the owner of the daycare to contact you to discuss this matter. They may be unaware of the way things are being ran there. I wouldn't take Bailey back, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's scary and abusive. Years ago, we used to take Cody to a daycare and I would drive off and park and watch from another parking lot to see how often they actually take them outside to do their business. It wasn't often, imo. Also, I could watch through a window from a connecting pet store. Everytime I would stop in and look in the window, the dogs were all in their crates resting. I inquired with the owner. Of course, he said, they need their rest. But, they were left in their crates most of the day. We pulled Cody out of there.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

so sorry this happened! I would call and speak with the owner too. Please let us know what their reaction is and what they say in response to this.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I did not come across something similar as I leave my malts with my family when I have to leave. Very very very thankful for them; I highly trust them with my malts. I know that they are capable of caring for them and have a brother who is 100% me in personality when it comes to the malts, so I know that the malts are safe and are in the place where they belong when I am gone! 

I am really sorry that you had to go through this with precious Bailey:wub: (AWWWWWWH I especially love that picture of him with the ball in his mouth, I can see his personality shines. the other picture is also cute:wub

If I came across a similar situation, I think that my reacton will be something similar to this (bellow) 



maltlovereileen said:


> Honestly, I would have said nevermind, picked him up and left. If they were that crappy about it while you wre there, I'd be terrified of what they'd be like once you left. I would never leave him there again. And I would complain to the owner and tell them why you will never be back.


Yes, I will for very sure complain to the owner!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with some of the others - you are not overreacting. I used PetSmart's doggy daycare once and wasn't thrilled but needed them somewhere safe while a new floor was being installed. 

I've since found an absolutely wonderful daycare that is fairly new and run by huge doggy lovers. They adore Sweetness and Tessa and have encouraged me to call during the day to see how the girls are doing. I've also "lurked" to see how often they take the dogs outside and it's every hour or so.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You did not over-react. You handled it much better than I would have. I'm really over-protective with my girls. I have never left them anywhere. They are both so tiny (4 lbs) and sensitive. If I should have to leave them, I hope I can leave them at home with someone they know. I would never go to a place like that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree, you are not overreacting. I just took care of my friend's dog because she/we were not confident in boarding him. It was such a worry.

As for your friends saying that you are such a protective mommy....reply with something like....

"Thank you, I'm his owner that's what I am supposed to do and as for kids, they deserve to be protected as best I can".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Overreacting? You've got to be kidding! No definitely not!!!

I would never ever go there again. And I would write a letter to the owner explaining why you won't be going there again. If those two gals were the owners, then send the letter to them. Maybe it'll help another dog some time.

Personally, I am not at all fond of doggy day care situations. Maybe if they have an area for dogs under 10 pounds it could work. And if the place is extremely well run .. maybe.

Your instincts were absolutely right on.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You didn't overreact at all. That sounds outrageous.

I don't love doggy daycares in general...If needed, I much prefer having someone come and walk and play with the babies in the middle of the day. 

Dogs sleep so much when you are gone anyway. Maybe they need to walk, but they don't NEED to play. I wouldn't want my babies getting hurt or catching weird things from those places. Even the fanciest doggy play group / day care facilities I've been to I find really kind of gross. They use so many chemicals to clean the smell, I have to wash my clothes three times afterward to get the smell out.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You were NOT over-reacting. Some people are just so rude it disgusts me !
I would NEVER return there again.
P.S. Bailey is gorgeous :wub:

Jenna


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

If they were like that while you were standing right there imagine what it's like when the owners aren't. I just don't understand why people who obviously don't like animals choose working with them as their livelihood! I agree with Lisa's statement about them being glorified kennels. I know there have to be some good ones out there, but that's been my impression of the few I've seen.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They sound pretty bad to me. You didn't over-react at all. I have never needed one, but the petsmart where I lived in Ottawa had big rooms in glass for the daycare. Small dogs in one and big in another. You could see all the dogs as you were shopping. I used to enjoy standing outside there with Lola, so we could watch the dogs together, they did play somewhat together, but mainly followed around the girl that was in with them, hoping to be the next one to be picked up. 

If I was gone a long time I think I would favour the dog walking route. If someone came in the middle of the day and took them for a walk I think they would be fine. They would get the exercise and be seen to be ok.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you, and mainly Bailey had to go through that. I know one of my DS's friends was hired to work at a doggie daycare place in NYC and he was far from a dog lover. It was just a job for him and I don't think one he loved. I would speak to the owner and do feel if that's what they're like when you're there I don't want to think of when you weren't. And dogs unfortunately can't talk. I decided when I got Tyler that I wouldn't board him with anyone except family or friends. I've been at meet up and class centers that do daycare and the cleanliness thing just doesn't meet my criteria.Tyler's pad trained if I'm gone but if he wasn't I would get a good dog walker -- and one that takes one dog, not a mass of them. I'd rather socialize him while I'm around.
And I forgot to add :wub::wub: for those new pictures of my boy Bailey. What a love.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That was awful for you both. That's also why I don't trust doggie daycare. No way to tell what goes on there after you leave them there. Poor Bailey, hope his day there got better. I certainly wouldn't take him back, he deserves better than that.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

I would have grabbed my baby then grabbed the spray bottle and sprayed her in the face and left, never to return. What a horrible experience!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

you were not overreacting at all! i would have flipped and just taken my fluff back ... unfortunately you had to go to work  i'm sorry you had to leave your cutie there ...

don't you hate it when you do the research and find a "good" place but it ends up not to be like it at all!


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Before I moved I LOVED the dog daycare I took Duke too, LOVED it. They were always in the area with the dogs, almost all were dog trainers, they thought the same way as me, etc. 

The one where I live now doesn't even compare to the one where I used to live. I had a very upsetting experience the first time I took Duke and Piper there. Now it is better, but still not 100% happy, but there are no other options. Your experiences sounds a lot like mine. 

I would highly suggest finding another daycare and one that you love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't read the other posts in your thread yet ... but, here are the thoughts that immediately entered into my mind.

If the lady behind the desk treated you rudely ... then I can't help but think that she probably is not going to treat the dogs with tender loving care. I believe that how a person treats a dog (or other animals) will treat humans in the same way.

I'm so sorry you and Bailey had to experience this woman's inappropriate and unprofessional behavior. If it were me, I would have not only have asked for her name, but would have asked to speak to the manager, too. I bet though, that she would have told you the manager wasn't there. 

I realize that my circumstances are different from yours. You had a job and had to worry about that, too. But, if it were me, I would not have left my dog there. Again, I understand you felt the pressure of getting to your job on time. (((( So, please, please don't feel or think that I am criticising you. )))) 

I just get so angry when I hear of employees being rude to customers who are paying them to do their job right ... and with care. And, she should have apologized to you ... not you feeling the need to apologize to her. 

I'm so sorry you were treated like that. Please report that to the owner. I'd also tell her you are putting your complaint in writing. And, please don't take Bailey back to that place. 

Hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart for wanting to do right by your precious Bailey.

Overreact? Um NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you did not. You were actually kind and respectful. Can't say I would be the same. I would have taken my babies, and told them all you disgust me, and out the door I would go with my babies. But, sounds like you didn't have a choice, so don't feel bad.

Amazing, a doggy day care, that could care less about dogs.

So sorry you had this experience. I'd be FURIOUS!!!!!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Where in Northern Virginia are you? I know of one place that has webcams so you can check on your dogs whenever and they separate large dogs from small dogs and have a separate are for if a dog is feeling sick and if a dog needs a quieter area. I havent left Louis here yet but I have had him evaluated just in case I do need to drop him off. Its the best place I have found so far and I like it because they have the webcams. Send me a PM if you want more info and if you want to compare notes on places.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for your responses! Sorry it took me a few days to get back here. I haven't yet figured out how to do the multi-quote thing so I will try to address everyone's questions/comments here. 

I won't be taking Bailey back to that daycare again. This makes me kind of sad because the other times he has been there, he has had a blast and it was a positive experience overall. I used to called several times a day to check in on him and he always seemed to do well there. This time, however, the girl that was there was just rude and I did not like the way she was behaving with the dogs. So just based on her behavior, I won't be taking him back. Too bad for the daycare that they lost business due to one rude employee. I haven't called the manager yet...I'm pretty non-confrontational so I've been avoiding doing so. I just WISH that I had said something right then and there that day...if I didn't HAVE to get to work, I would have told them NEVER MIND and taken him home. But again, this place is well out of my way and I would have been super, super late for work. I did call back several times that day though and he seemed to be having a lot of fun. When my mom picked him up that afternoon, she said he was having a blast playing with the other dogs. 

The reason why I have been taking Bailey to daycare is mainly just for fun...I know he craves playtime with other dogs and I don't know anyone with small dogs he can play with. I feel bad that he's at home while I'm working (I do have someone take him out a few times a day) so I wanted to do daycare for interaction and playtime once in a while. However, if it turns in to a taumatic experience for him, then of course there is no reason to drop him off there. Maybe I'll look in to another daycare or maybe I'll forget daycare all together and find a meet up group for small dogs. 

Thanks for your advice and support!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you check to see if they are listed w/the Better Business Bureau? I had a situation 2 XX in the US and used them to settle a dispute that ended up good! They stay on top of things if the company was a member w/them. It is a good idea to choose companies that are so you have a recourse!
hugs to you and that sweet puppy face guy.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

As a business owner, I sure would want to know about this situation. If you aren't comfortable calling, perhaps write them a letter? Complaining to the BBB brings down the whole company's rating, but it sounds like you only dealt with one rude personality. 

Just my penny's worth.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would still call and talk to the manager. It really isn't confrontational. As a business owner I would want to know that my employees are a true reflection of what my business ethics are. They may very well not know how she's treating the dogs. So for the business' sake (and you've been there before and been happy with them) and other dog's sake, who will be in her care, I would still call and just honestly tell the manager or owner your feelings. Nothing lost by doing, it but a lot might be gained. JMO. Did you ever see that series on TV Undercover Boss where the head of the company goes undercover to see how his/her business runs. They see how wonderful many employees are but I also saw them take someone to task (Hooters manager I believe) when he degraded the women working for him...he was retrained but it didn't work out and he left. Figured that would happen. 
For the woman at the day care center,the only way to learn is to see our mistakes and correct them...or else you aren't in the right place.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bailey is adorable he looks like a soft stuffed animal!! im sorry you had such a bad experience i too would have prob grabbed my fluff n left but i understand ur situation. i also agree that you should call and let the owners/management know what happ ..


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would still call. Try to note ahead of time exactly what the date was and about what time. If I were the owner I would want to know. Bailey is adorable...so sweet looking!!!:wub:


----------

